# Black Streak & Mini Water Channel Cleaning.



## jeff28rsds (Jul 16, 2005)

Well. After two seasons now, it seems that the black streaks from the roof downspouts were upon me after every weekend? I washed the roof again this week, and noticed a nice think green & brown scum layer in the bottom of the water channel (gutter). I took out the ol' power washer on a real easy setting and blew it stainless steel clean. I am now hoping the the scum that washes out with the water will lessen the black streak. I'll update after a few rains and outings. I had to chuckle. As a kid, my grandma made me clean the gutters on her house every spring and fall! I guess I get to continue the routine on my TT too....


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

It never ends, does it?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll bet at the time, it seemed like real pain.
Little did you know, grandma was preparing you for taking care of your future Outback.
Pretty smart old gal, I'd say!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Which brings me back to MY activities this past weekend....

Tried to get the black streaks off the fiberglass....with the stuff the dealer said they use....and with little success (arm muscles have been built up, though







). I know there are lots of threads out there....but here's another one sitting right in front of me. What's the best product (that I can get ahold of) for getting this cr** off? btw, we do have several marine stores....ie. West Marine, etc. Is that a better source than the dealer?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Since I installed the gutter extensions I have never had a black streak. I also blast out the gutters with the hose 2-3 times a year. It really works well


----------



## jeff28rsds (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah, I bought them too....Never seems to be enough time to get them on though. I think I'll get that going ASAP now too. Thanks for the 411 on that.



California Jim said:


> Since I installed the gutter extensions I have never had a black streak. I also blast out the gutters with the hose 2-3 times a year. It really works well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I've got gutter extensions AND black streaks!!!







In fact, most (not all) of the streaking is just below the extensions







(btw, ... if it matters.... Puff lives in a field ... no trees within 50 feet and even those are smaller than the TT)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

wolfwood said:


> I've got gutter extensions AND black streaks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which extensions do you have?? Mine extend away from the trailer by about 3 inches so very little water gets on the trailer unless they get clogged.

Mike


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I can't imagine, NEVER having black streak. I have the gutter extensions, clothespins before that. As I have said before, my black streaks do not come off the end of the gutter so much, as the middle areas. I seem to collect many more black streaks on the drivers side of the Outback. The area near the dinette and the sofa slide are the worst for me.

I used the black streak cleaner from Walmart two weeks ago and it did a so-so job. That is why this past Saturday, I washed and waxed the Outback. You want your black streaks gone entirely, that is the way to go. Came of and left the areas squeaky clean.

Good luck!!! I wish to one day be able to say that I NEVER get black streaks!!

Jason


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Really, no kidding...never. Perhaps the fair weather of Southern California has something to do with it









Also, my gutters are not leaking in the middle area. They just drain out at the ends and the extensions don't allow the water to hit the sides. I also have the extensions on the gutter installed on the slideout.

I have a mostly full spray bottle of Thetford "Black Streak Remover" that really worked well when I needed it. Now it's just getting dusty.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jeff28rsds said:


> Yeah, I bought them too....Never seems to be enough time to get them on though. I think I'll get that going ASAP now too..


Jeff,

If you are looking to block out time for this, it takes longer to climb up the ladder than to put them on. It is a good opportunity to check over the roof though.









I found the same thing as Jason. I have never had black streaks bad, and when I last washed the Outback there was still a faint shadow from them. But the waxing - oddly enough - took them off completely. I was afraid waxing might make the shadows all but permanent, but to the contrary, it wiped them clean!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## schellshock (Aug 2, 2005)

Wolfwood,

I use Meguiars Cleaner Wax. I use a polishing/buffer to apply and then wipe the haze off by hand. I had to apply a little pressure at first to remove the black streaks because they had been on there since last year.







I have had very good results with this product and I purchased it at West Marine.










Congrats on 2000









Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

schellshock said:


> Wolfwood,
> 
> I use Meguiars Cleaner Wax. I use a polishing/buffer to apply and then wipe the haze off by hand. I had to apply a little pressure at first to remove the black streaks because they had been on there since last year.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks Jim!!! Always looking for an excuse to go into West!!!!







I'll give it a try!!!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Katrina said:


> It never ends, does it?
> [snapback]130385[/snapback]​


I agree...it never does.


----------

